# Instanzmethode - statische Variable



## dasvfagagga (13. Nov 2010)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Grundliegende Frage.

Kann eine Instanz-Methode auf eine statische Variable zugreifen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Marcinek (13. Nov 2010)

ja


----------



## dasvfagagga (13. Nov 2010)

Ach dazu kommt noch, ob die schreibweise
this.x = 105 innerhalb einer statischen Methode gültig ist??


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Nov 2010)

dasvfagagga hat gesagt.:


> Ach dazu kommt noch, ob die schreibweise
> this.x = 105 innerhalb einer statischen Methode gültig ist??



Wie wäre es denn wenn du es einfach mal ausprobierst? Oder besser noch, vorher dir durchliest was 
	
	
	
	





```
static
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
this
```
 usw. bedeuten und versuchst es zu verstehen?
Was bringt dir es jetzt, wenn wir "nein" sagen?


----------



## dasvfagagga (13. Nov 2010)

tut mir leid, ich bin neuling in Java. aber this.x greift doch immer auf die jeweilige Variable aus der Methode zu.

versteh ich das jetzt richtig, das das nicht funktioniert, da die statische methode selber eh nur in sich ist, also das alles was ich in der statischen methode schrreibe in der statischen methode definiert ist und nur dort verwendet werden kann?


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Nov 2010)

this-Referenz

static gehört zu der Klasse, nicht zu einer Instanz...wie gesagt, lese dich da noch einmal genauer ein! Hier im Forum gibts auch einen FAQ-Bereich, da wirst du sicherlich auch etwas finden


----------



## dasvfagagga (13. Nov 2010)

ah ok, vielen Dank


----------



## skuzzle (13. Nov 2010)

ne statische variable sagt ja aus das diese variable für alle instanzen nur einmal existieren kann. deswegen stellt sich die antwort ja da von alleine


----------

